

TDD with Django – Pycon 2015 3-hour tutorial by Harry Percival - mcbetz
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQjmz9wCjLA

======
mcbetz
The script is available on his website -
[http://www.obeythetestinggoat.com/static/tdd-
workshop.zip](http://www.obeythetestinggoat.com/static/tdd-workshop.zip)

The great book on the same topic can be read online as well -
[http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000000754/index.ht...](http://chimera.labs.oreilly.com/books/1234000000754/index.html)

